
Ask HN: Has your YouTube started recommending obscure videos? - 1_player
Recently, YouTube has started recommending weird, obscure videos that may be years old but with tons of new viewers being sent here by the recommendation engine, judging from the comments.<p>I tend to watch gaming channels exclusively, and in the past few days I&#x27;ve been recommended, amongst others:<p>- Russian throat singing<p>- North Korean military marching to Bee Gee&#x27;s Stayin&#x27; Alive<p>- A barking cat playing fetch<p>- Countless memes<p>Have you seen any change in your YT recommendations? I recall a post where we were lamenting the fact that YouTube kept recommending the most popular and clickbaity videos, now it seems to me the Youtube engineers cranked the dial towards the opposite side. And I&#x27;m all in favour of it personally.
======
JohnFen
I honestly don't know -- I haven't paid any attention to YouTube video
recommendations in years, because they were (are?) so awful.

------
Jamwinner
I wish. I just get the same reccomendations, mostly (96%) from my subscribed
channels.

